# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  ξεκαθάρισμα αποθήκης

## KOKAR

αλλο ενα ξεκαθάρισμα αποθήκης
χαρίζονται τα παρακάτω πράγματα 
λογω της μεγάλης λιατας θα σας τα αναφέρω χωρίς φώτο

01. 2 dvdrom IDE απο παλιά laptop
02. 1 camera Creative USB 
03. 1 dvd fireWire ( εξωτερικό μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του )
04. 1 DVD player Bluesky
05. 1 ups APC model CP27U13
06. 1 εξωτερικός δίσκος USB 3,5" μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του
07. 1 κουτι με αντιστάσεις διάφορες τιμές ( ειναι σε καρούλι )
08. 1 ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο OVALE Elips
09. 1 δορυφορική κάρτα  PCI DVB-S
10. 2 οθόνες 6" TFT απο video Phone 
11. 1 μεγάφωνο 30W 6Ω 5"
12. 1 παλιό ραδιοφωνακι Philips AM/FM αναλογικό
13. 1 σακούλα λάμπες φωτισμού πυρακτώσεως
14. 1 σακούλα υλικά απο τροφοδοτικά pc ( γέφυρες , μεγάλοι πυκνωτές, πηνια κ.λ.π)
15. 1 HUB USB μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του
16. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 15v 5A
17. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 15v 3A
18. 2 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 19v 3,16A
19. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 19,5v 2,31A
20. 1 τροφοδοτικό πολλαπλών τάσεων για laptop 70VA max
21. 1 τροφοδοτικό 7,5v 3,3A
22. 1 τροφοδοτικό 12v 1,5A
23. 1 τροφοδοτικό 32v 2,34A απο printer HP InkJet
24. 2 τροφοδοτικό 32v 2,42A απο printer HP InkJet (το ενα είναι χωρίς το κουτί του )
25. 2 τροφοδοτικό 12v 2,75A
26. 2 ντοσιέ αποθήκευσης CD
27. 1 STK 439  http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data...3/137672_1.pdf
28. 1 STK 4392 https://datasheet.octopart.com/STK43...eet-104240.pdf
29. 1 STK 080G http://www.sycelectronica.com.ar/sem...es/STK080G.pdf
30. 1 RF DUMMY LOAD ( ΙΔΙΟΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ )
31. 8 ΛΑΜΠΕΣ PCL82
32. 2 EL504 με τις βασης τους
33. 2 GY-50 (RUSSIAN ) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GU-50
34. 2 636Π*-Π (RUSSIAN )
35. 4 6Π9Π*-E (6J9P )
36. 1 KOYTI ΨΗΚΤΡΕΣ
37. 1 ΒΟΛΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ (ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ)
38. 1 ΦΟΡΤΗΣΤΗΣ Ni-Ca 
39. 4 ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ 10μF 160V (ΕΛΑΙΟΥ )
40. 4 ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ 40μF 160V (ΕΛΑΙΟΥ )
41. 2 50μF 450v ( motor run capacitor )
42. 1 14μF 450v ( motor run capacitor )
43. 3 βολτομετρα vintage 
44. 2 βολτομετρα new
45. 1 φακος τριπλης ( φθοριου, πυρακτοσεως, flasher)
46. 1 M/T 220/2x190v 200mA + 6,3V 2A
47. 1 M/T 220/110 450mA
48. 1 M/T 220/71v 3A ( ουτε που θυμάμαι που σκακα ήθελα να τον βάλω και τον παραγγελία με αυτή την τάση...)
49. 1 ρουτερ ZTE H108L καινούργιο 
50. 1 τροφοδοτικό 5v 1,5Α & 12v 2Α
51. 1 τροφοδοτικό απο micro PC 3,3v 10A , 5v 15A, 12v 5A , -12v 0,5A
52. 1 τροφοδοτικό 5v 7Α & 12v 3Α, -12v 0,4A
53. 2 5763
54. 1 EL84
55. 1 LCD 2 x 40 char
56. 2 LCD 2 x 16 char μικρά
57. 2 LCD 2 x 16 char μεγάλα
58. αλλη μια κούτα με υλικά διάφορα
59. 1 πομπουδακι FM ( μου το ειχε χαρίσει ο ARIS52 για ενα ανιψάκι μου αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιησε ποτε )
60. ταμπλετ ASUS 10" με πρόβλημα στην φόρτιση, του εχω βαλει εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό 12ν



Υπάρχουν και μερικές λάμπες για audio & RF
Αλλά θα τις ανεβάσω αργότερα γιατί τώρα είναι η ώρα της βόλτας και του καφέ  :Smile: 


ολα είναι λειτουργικά 100%

οι κανόνες μου είναι γνωστοί, αν είναι πάνω από ενας θα γίνει κλήρωση,δικαίωμα στην ενεργά μέλη καθώς και σε μέλη που
έχουν δείξει κάποια προσπάθεια τους με αυτα τα τσιπάκια του διαβόλου .
παραλαβή μόνο με συνάντηση και καφέ
*
η κλήρωση* *και η παράδοση θα γινει την κυριακη 10/2 στο καφέ,
στο γνωστό καφέ Λεπουρα ακούς ?*

υ.γ
ΠΜ για τα πράγματα ΔΕΝ θα απαντηθούν

----------

thomasgree (07-02-19)

----------


## tgi

Καλησπέρα
Με ενδιαφέρουν τα : 
06. 1 εξωτερικός δίσκος USB 3,5" μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του
07. 1 κουτι με αντιστάσεις διάφορες τιμές ( ειναι σε καρούλι )
10. 2 οθόνες 6" TFT απο cideo Phone 
14. 1 σακούλα υλικά απο τροφοδοτικά pc ( γέφυρες , μεγάλοι πυκνωτές, πηνια κ.λ.π)
15. 1 HUB USB μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του
16. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 15v 5A
20. 1 τροφοδοτικό πολλαπλών τάσεων για laptop 70VA max
25. 1 τροφοδοτικό 12v 2,75A

----------


## SRF

10. 2 οθόνες 6" TFT απο cideo Phone

Ενδιαφέρον!!! MIPI ή Parallel? Προτιμ'ω σαφώς το δεύτερο!  Αν ξέρεις βεβαια!  :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

Μπράβο Κωστή !!
Από όλα αυτά εμένα με ενδιαφέρει ........ο καφές !!!
Πές ώρα....

.

----------


## lepouras

και εμένα ο καφές με ενδιαφέρει αλλά με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για το αν θα είμαι Αθήνα.

----------


## KOKAR

Για την μια δεν ξέρω Γιώργο γιατί δεν την έχω βγάλει από το πλαίσιο της, για την μια άλλη νομίζω ότι έχω τον κόδικο της καθώς και το pdf. 

P..s 
Δηλαδή θα σε δούμε από κοντά ;;;;;

----------


## KOKAR

Λεπουρα να τα ξεχάσεις αυτά που ξέρεις, τι σκατα κλήρωση θα γίνει χωρίς moderator?

----------


## kioan

Ναι στον καφέ, αλλά να σε βοηθήσω και στο άδειασμα της αποθήκης:
05. 1 ups APC model CP27U13

----------


## mikemtb

Με 1 κομμάτι Νο18  + καφεδάκι θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOKAR

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς αλλά αν περισσέψουν πράγματα εγώ δεν θα πάρω τα "ρέστα" στο σπίτι, η θα τα μοιραστείτε η θα ανακυκλωθούν  :Smile:

----------


## SRF

> Ναι στις 12, ελάτε να την πιάσετε......την 504 βεβαίως βεβαίως !



Τώρα το θες.... το βιντεάκι σου!!!

----------


## KOKAR

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά για τον SRF





> Λοιπόν Κυριακή 10/2 και ώρα 12 στο piccolo cafe στην κεντρική πλατεία της Αργυρούπολης

----------


## KOKAR

Αυτά...





> *TGI*
> 06. 1 εξωτερικός δίσκος USB 3,5" μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του
> 07. 1 κουτι με αντιστάσεις διάφορες τιμές ( ειναι σε καρούλι )
> 14. 1 σακούλα υλικά απο τροφοδοτικά pc ( γέφυρες , μεγάλοι πυκνωτές, πηνια κ.λ.π)
> 15. 1 HUB USB μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του
> 16. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 15v 5A
> 20. 1 τροφοδοτικό πολλαπλών τάσεων για laptop 70VA max
> 25. 1 τροφοδοτικό 12v 2,75A
> 38. 1 ΦΟΡΤΗΣΤΗΣ Ni-Ca 
> ...



......

----------


## KOKAR

> έχουν περισσέψει τα παρακάτω πράγματα ( Λεπουρα ακούς? )
> 
> 01. 2 dvdrom IDE απο παλιά laptop
> 02. 1 camera Creative USB 
> 03. 1 dvd fireWire ( εξωτερικό μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του )
> 04. 1 DVD player Bluesky
> 08. 1 ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο OVALE Elips
> 11. 1 μεγάφωνο 30W 6Ω 5"
> 12. 1 παλιό ραδιοφωνακι Philips AM/FM αναλογικό
> ...



Αυτά έχουν μείνει ακομα

----------


## KOKAR

> 99,9999% θα είμαι εκεί ....στις 12:00, έτσι?
> 
> (Αν θέλετε το πιστεύετε...504 δεν έπιασα ποτέ στα χέρια μου....λέτε να  ήρθε η ώρα (αν δεν υπάρχει άλλο παλικάρι που να ψάχνεται)...)







> Εγώ μόνο την PL504 πιάνω. Δεν συμβιβαζομαι με κάτι λιγότερο..   
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk







> Τώρα το θες.... το βιντεάκι σου!!!




https://youtube.com/watch?v=rv1Knu8SJPc

----------

mikemtb (08-02-19), 

SV1EDG (08-02-19)

----------


## SV1EDG

Αρχίσαμε τις αφιερώσεις ....."από το στρουμφάκι στην στρουμφίτα" λέγαμε κάποτε....διαλέχτε ρόλους....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1sIYiyHPQM

----------


## KOKAR

> Αρχίσαμε τις αφιερώσεις ....."από το στρουμφάκι στην στρουμφίτα" λέγαμε κάποτε....διαλέχτε ρόλους....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1sIYiyHPQM



Κούλα με ακούς;Πολύ κωλοπαιδο ο Κυριακος!
Προσοχή μην μπερδεύτειτε με το ονομα
Χαχαχαχα
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WfioI2afbw8

----------


## KOKAR

Ρεμαλια, μην ξεχάσετε να φέρετε τσάντες για να βάλετε μέσα τα πράγματα......ρεμαλια ε ρεμαλια !!!

----------


## tgi

Εγώ φέρνω trailer.... 
Ελπίζω κάπου να βρω να παρκάρω

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## KOKAR

Θα βρεις, μην αγχώνεσαι

----------


## KOKAR

Υπενθύμιση !





> Λοιπόν Κυριακή 10/2 και ώρα 12 στο piccolo cafe στην κεντρική πλατεία της Αργυρούπολης

----------


## KOKAR

TGI
06. 1 εξωτερικός δίσκος USB 3,5" μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του
07. 1 κουτι με αντιστάσεις διάφορες τιμές ( ειναι σε καρούλι )
14. 1 σακούλα υλικά απο τροφοδοτικά pc ( γέφυρες , μεγάλοι πυκνωτές, πηνια κ.λ.π)
15. 1 HUB USB μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του
16. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 15v 5A
20. 1 τροφοδοτικό πολλαπλών τάσεων για laptop 70VA max
25. 1 τροφοδοτικό 12v 2,75A
38. 1 ΦΟΡΤΗΣΤΗΣ Ni-Ca 
55. 1 LCD 2 x 40 char
56. 2 LCD 2 x 16 char μικρά
57. 2 LCD 2 x 16 char μεγάλα


SRF
10. 2 οθόνες 6" TFT απο cideo Phone 
βασεις για λαμπες


kioan
05. 1 ups APC model CP27U13


mikemtb
18. 2 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 19v 3,16A


DJman
22. 1 τροφοδοτικό 12v 1,5A
09. 1 δορυφορική κάρτα PCI DVB-S
43. 1 βολτομετρα vintage
44. 2 βολτομετρα new
45. 1 φακος τριπλης ( φθοριου, πυρακτοσεως, flasher)


Lepouras
52. 1 τροφοδοτικό 5v 7Α & 12v 3Α, -12v 0,4A
και οτι μείνει απο την λίστα :lol


SV1EDG 
53. 2 x 5763
30. dummy load
32. 2 x EL504 με τις βασης kαι μια έκπληξη....


ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ
31. 4 x PCL82
1 x 16v 3A


HULK
37. 1 ΒΟΛΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ (ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ)
39. 4 ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ 10μF 160V (ΕΛΑΙΟΥ )
40. 4 ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ 40μF 160V (ΕΛΑΙΟΥ )
46. 1 M/T 220/2x190v 200mA + 6,3V 2A
47. 1 M/T 220/110 450mA
48. 1 M/T 220/71v 3A ( ουτε που θυμάμαι που σκακα ήθελα να τον βάλω και τον παραγγελία με αυτή την τάση...)
43. 2 βολτομετρα vintage 

spirakos
33. 2 GY-50 (RUSSIAN ) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GU-50

τα πράγματα θα τα πάρουν οι παραπάνω με την φυσική τους παρουσία στον καφέ !

----------


## KOKAR

έχουν περισσέψει τα παρακάτω πράγματα ( Λεπουρα ακούς? )

01. 2 dvdrom IDE απο παλιά laptop
02. 1 camera Creative USB 
03. 1 dvd fireWire ( εξωτερικό μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του )
04. 1 DVD player Bluesky
08. 1 ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο OVALE Elips
11. 1 μεγάφωνο 30W 6Ω 5"
12. 1 παλιό ραδιοφωνακι Philips AM/FM αναλογικό
13. 1 σακούλα λάμπες φωτισμού πυρακτώσεως
17. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 15v 3A
18. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 19v 3,16A
19. 1 τροφοδοτικό από laptop 19,5v 2,31A
21. 1 τροφοδοτικό 7,5v 3,3A
23. 1 τροφοδοτικό 32v 2,34A απο printer HP InkJet
24. 2 τροφοδοτικό 32v 2,42A απο printer HP InkJet (το ενα είναι χωρίς το κουτί του )
26. 2 ντοσιέ αποθήκευσης CD
27. 1 STK 439 http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data...3/137672_1.pdf
28. 1 STK 4392 https://datasheet.octopart.com/STK43...eet-104240.pdf
29. 1 STK 080G http://www.sycelectronica.com.ar/sem...es/STK080G.pdf
31. 4 ΛΑΜΠΕΣ PCL82
34. 2 636Π*-Π (RUSSIAN )
36. 1 KOYTI ΨΗΚΤΡΕΣ
41. 2 50μF 450v ( motor run capacitor )
42. 1 14μF 450v ( motor run capacitor )
50. 1 τροφοδοτικό 5v 1,5Α & 12v 2Α
51. 1 τροφοδοτικό απο micro PC 3,3v 10A , 5v 15A, 12v 5A , -12v 0,5A
54. 1 EL84
58. αλλη μια κούτα με υλικά διάφορα
59. 1 πομπουδακι FM ( μου το ειχε χαρίσει ο ARIS52 για ενα ανιψάκι μου αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιησε ποτε )
Αυτά έχουν μείνει ακομα

----------


## brokalias

Εμεις που θα σας συναντησουμε για πρωτη φορα, πως θα σας αναγνωρισουμε για να κατσουμε μαζι σας;

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Εμεις που θα σας συναντησουμε για πρωτη φορα, πως θα σας αναγνωρισουμε για να κατσουμε μαζι σας;



Θα δεις το τραπέζι με τα 10+ άτομα και το υπαίθριο παζάρι ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών  :Biggrin:

----------


## brokalias

> Θα δεις το τραπέζι με τα 10+ άτομα και το υπαίθριο παζάρι ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών



Σωστος 

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## KOKAR

> Εμεις που θα σας συναντησουμε για πρωτη φορα, πως θα σας αναγνωρισουμε για να κατσουμε μαζι σας;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Θα είμαστε όπως μπαίνεις στο μαγαζί στο βάθος , μέρος μόνο για πάρτη μας, η γκαρσονα θα είναι ενημερωμένη,απλά την ρωτατε που είναι η ομάδα των ηλεκτρονικών.

----------

kioan (09-02-19)

----------


## radioamateur

Κωστή θα ήθελα να παρεβρέθω αλλά επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις το αποκλείουν. Το πομπουδακι FM αριθμό 59 θα πιάσει τόπο. Ο SRF μενει πολυ κοντά μου και μπορεί να το παραλάβει  για εμένα  αν δεν το έχει πάρει άλλος. Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## KOKAR

> Κωστή θα ήθελα να παρεβρέθω αλλά επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις το αποκλείουν. Το πομπουδακι FM αριθμό 59 θα πιάσει τόπο. Ο SRF μενει πολυ κοντά μου και μπορεί να το παραλάβει  για εμένα  αν δεν το έχει πάρει άλλος. Ευχαριστω πολυ.



Οκ , δικό σου αρκεί να έρθει ο SRF

----------


## KOKAR

Ρεμαλια,σας βρήκα και σακούλες...

----------


## KOKAR

Έφυγαν σχεδόν ολα, tgi, προλαβαίνεις δεν προλαβαίνεις...

----------


## tgi

Πρόλαβα και εγώ!!!!
Ευχαριστώ για όλα αλλα κυρίως για τον καφέ!!!!
Ηταν υπέροχος αλλα ήθελε κι άλλο "γάλα"!!!! ή μάλλον χωρίς "γαλα"... 
Δεν ξέρω... μπερδεύτηκα.....

----------

KOKAR (11-02-19)

----------


## KOKAR

Από εμένα έφυγαν όλα! Τελικά υπάρχει και δεύτερη "σκούπα" εκτός του Λέπουρα.....

----------


## DJman

Κωστα ευχαριστω πολυ, Παρελαβε για μενα o tgi. Ελπιζω να σας γνωρισω στην επομενη συναντηση (με ή χωρις πραγματα :P )

Καλη συνεχεια

----------

KOKAR (11-02-19)

----------


## nestoras

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφικό υλικό....

----------


## KOKAR

Πήρε φως το φιλμ.......

----------

thanasis 1 (10-02-19)

----------


## Hulk

Κωστή ευχαριστούμε για τα ανταλλακτικά, όπως και επίσης ήταν αφορμή να γνωριστούμε από κοντά με μέλη που δεν τα ξέραμε.

----------

KOKAR (11-02-19)

----------


## SV1EDG

Για άλλη μια φορά να ευχαριστήσουμε την Κώστα.Οπως βλέπεις τα φορτία δείχνουν ΟΚ.


IMG_20190211_085605.jpg IMG_20190211_085328.jpg IMG_20190211_084907.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Πήρε φως το φιλμ.......




 :Smile:   :Smile:  

Καλο!!! 

 :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

> Για άλλη μια φορά να ευχαριστήσουμε την Κώστα.Οπως βλέπεις τα φορτία δείχνουν ΟΚ.
> 
> 
> IMG_20190211_085605.jpg IMG_20190211_085328.jpg IMG_20190211_084907.jpg



χαίρομαι που έπιασαν τόπο !

----------


## manolena

Δεν κατάφερα να έρθω, όμως το ότι είχα ιδιαίτερη πρόσκληση και από τον Κώστα και από τον Γιάννη τον Λέπουρα, με τιμά αφάνταστα. Κώστα, να είσαι πάντα καλά, ευθείς και ξηγημένοι άνθρωποι είναι λίγοι σήμερα. Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που σας γνωρίζω μάγκες...

----------

KOKAR (12-02-19)

----------


## stinger

> έχουν περισσέψει τα παρακάτω πράγματα ( Λεπουρα ακούς? )
> 
> 01. 2 dvdrom IDE απο παλιά laptop
> 02. 1 camera Creative USB 
> 03. 1 dvd fireWire ( εξωτερικό μαζι με το τροφοδοτικό του )
> 04. 1 DVD player Bluesky
> 08. 1 ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο OVALE Elips
> 11. 1 μεγάφωνο 30W 6Ω 5"
> 12. 1 παλιό ραδιοφωνακι Philips AM/FM αναλογικό
> ...



υπαρχει περιπτωση απο αυτα που εχουν μεινει να σταλουν επαρχια με μεταφορικα δικα μου???

----------


## lepouras

Τα πράγματα φύγανε όλα. Σκούπα σε ότι έμεινε έκανε ο tgi. Οπότε αν θέλεις έρχεσαι σε επαφή μαζί του και αν είναι τίποτα που δεν το θέλει και μπορεί να στο στείλει μιλάτε μεταξύ σας.

----------


## tgi

Πες μου τι θέλεις ;;;

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## stinger

επειδη ασχολουμαι με ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες και με ενδιαφερουν τα τροφοδοτικα θα ηθελα να μου στειλεις ενα μυνημα τι απο ολα αυτα που εχεις δεν θελεις...

----------


## tgi

Θα σου στείλω

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## tgi

> επειδη ασχολουμαι με ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες και με ενδιαφερουν τα τροφοδοτικα θα ηθελα να μου στειλεις ενα μυνημα τι απο ολα αυτα που εχεις δεν θελεις...



Αγαπητέ, 
Τα τροφοδοτικά που μου έδωσε ο lepouras είναι τα παρακάτω :
1. 31V = 2420mA
2. Switch 15/16/18/19/20 = 3,5A  & 22/24 = 2,9A || (70VA)
3. 6,5V = 700mA
4. 12V = 2,5A
5. 7,5V = 3,3A
6. 12V = 1,5A
7. 15V = 5A
8. 18V = 300mA (5,4VA)

Διάλεξε και πες μου.
Μπορώ αν θέλεις να στο στείλω και με το ταχυδρομείο αρκεί να μου πληρώσεις τα ταχυδρομικά!

----------


## Gaou

αν συμφωνει και ο προλαλησαντας και το 15V/5a περισσεευει θα με ενδδιεφερε και εμενα.

----------


## tgi

> αν συμφωνει και ο προλαλησαντας και το 15V/5a περισσεευει θα με ενδδιεφερε και εμενα.



OK!
θα περάσεις να το πάρεις ή να στο στείλω ταχυδρομικώς???

----------

